
Show HN: How much developers earn? - mkalygin
http://tehcookies.com/devsalaries/vis.html
======
keyboardhitter
Re: "Oops! Something went wrong on the server. Please try again."

    
    
      form.js:225 Error: PERMISSION_DENIED: Permission denied
          at firebase-database.js:28
          at z (firebase-database.js:28)
          at t.callOnCompleteCallback (firebase-database.js:28)
          at firebase-database.js:28
          at firebase-database.js:28
          at e.vr (firebase-database.js:28)
          at t.vr (firebase-database.js:28)
          at t.cr (firebase-database.js:28)
          at e.onMessage (firebase-database.js:28)
          at e.nt (firebase-database.js:28)
    

chrome 60 on osx 10.11.6 - browser plugins disabled

Thanks for sharing this. looking forward to submitting and checking the site
as data grows!

~~~
mkalygin
Thanks for the feedback. We're investigating this.

------
52-6F-62
Nice work. It works great! Hopefully you'll get some more data in there soon.
It's interesting.

Lately it's been a little surprising for me what I make vs market rates. I
knew I make a little on the low end, but over the weekend doing some salary
comparisons on Glassdoor I discovered I was making much less (to the order of
15 to 60%) than more similar roles and contractors in other departments in the
same field, and probably the equivalent of interns or just above throughout
the company...

It's good to have some data

~~~
corporateslave2
Glassdoor isn't really that accurate. It doesn't reflect current market rates,
it shows rates for the duration of the time the website has been around. Also,
there is massive selection bias about who puts their salary up there

~~~
52-6F-62
That's a good point. I imagine in my case that could mean that my rate is even
worse than it would have been during their terms. I guess it's pretty near
impossible to determine an accurate measure without polling my current
coworkers and bosses. haha

~~~
corporateslave2
Best way to know current market is to ask a recruiter who will be honest with
you

------
mkalygin
Hi HN!

One week ago there was a good post by @ciaoben and discussion [1]. We noticed
that there were complains about data readability. Since we love visualizations
we decided to make this data more interesting to view and get insight into.

Our work consists of two parts:

\- a form to collect data from developers living in any country in the world;

\- a visualization showing statistical summaries for countries and cities.

We would love to collect more data to make the visualization complete.

The project is open-source, so feel free to contribute [2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15088840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15088840)

[2]
[https://github.com/tehcookies/devsalaries](https://github.com/tehcookies/devsalaries)

~~~
Eridrus
I noticed you're asking for salary. Many well paying companies have a
significant non-salary component, so you're going to get some people who put
their base salary and some people who put their total comp.

I don't know shit about survey design, but it might be worth thinking more
about how you collect your data.

~~~
mkalygin
Good point actually. Do you think that additional input for bonuses would do
the trick? Though I have no idea how to account non-cash bonuses (they do have
a cash equivalent, but I'm pretty sure that people won't bother to convert).

------
lozzo
This is one of those chicken and egg websites. (like stackoverflow). It's only
useful once you reach a good traction. I wish you luck. I would find it useful

~~~
mkalygin
I agree. This has been driven mostly by curiosity after reading a thread about
salaries here on HN. It took one week for us to prototype it and post it. So
we don't expect much from it but would like it to be useful for others.

Actually we want to show that collecting data from others can be different.
Not a Google Form with Google Spreadsheet which only _gets_ data from people,
but an interactive visualization, which also _gives_ data.

------
charlieegan3
Cool site. Antarctica is getting _a lot_ of space on that map though...

~~~
mkalygin
True. But this is how mercator projection works [1]. One idea in my mind is to
restrict panning so that Antarctica is not reachable like it's not there.

Wish I could be a remote software engineer working from Antarctica. :-)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercator_projection](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercator_projection)

------
raybb
I'd suggest linking to the github repo in the footer of your site

~~~
mkalygin
Thanks for the suggestion. Now it's there.

------
notdang
It's interesting that on the map, Crimea is considered as part of Russia.

~~~
nickserv
Regardless of what one may like or wish, it's the reality on the ground.

------
wingerlang
Why is it 'branded' like HN?

~~~
mkalygin
It has been done for HN with dataset collected on HN. See description [1]. The
initial inspiration we got from HN and discussion here. And the whole demo has
been done for fun and curiosity, so it's not a startup, product, or anything
we are going to develop further as a standalone app with this design and
branding. Otherwise we'll use our own different branding.

[1] [http://tehcookies.com/devsalaries/](http://tehcookies.com/devsalaries/)

------
eecks
form won't submit

~~~
mkalygin
What's your platform and browser?

~~~
eecks
Unrelated - what are you using for the map? D3?

~~~
mkalygin
Here is the topology file btw:
[https://github.com/tehcookies/devsalaries/blob/master/data/t...](https://github.com/tehcookies/devsalaries/blob/master/data/topology.json?short_path=ec86f5a).

